# Nightmare Before Christmas Halloween Party 2012



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Your layout looked great - and what a lovely bunch of Halloween Town inhabitants! Well done


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

how fun!! great job!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. We always have pretty big parties, but this one was a lot of work (because we built a lot of it). This morning, I woke up to a couple of people wondering around the yard taking pictures! I'll take that as a compliment, haha!


----------



## MagicalHalloween (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, wow, wow!! I need friends like you. This is freaking awesome!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

MagicalHalloween said:


> Wow, wow, wow!! I need friends like you. This is freaking awesome!



Well, everyone is always welcome. Might be quite the drive though...


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

A few more detail shots from tonight:








I'll call this a success for a fog chiller since we're still having 90 degree days. 








Candy cane fencing








Zero's house (quickie job with leftover styrofoam)








Overview of the house and yards from the road (with a nice cameo by the moon)


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

And one last post: a quick video I put together
.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

So, when we made most of these decorations, we knew we weren't going to be quite done with them when Halloween was over. You see, a year ago, we agreed to create a parade float for one of the local libraries (my sis works there). They wanted to do NBC for the parade of lights. We figured, let's kill two birds with one stone. 

Last night was the parade. 







We don't typically do things small





























It rained during the entire parade, but almost everyone (participants and viewers) stayed at toughed it out. 

And with that, Jack and crew can now be retired (two months later).


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm just now seeing this and have a huge smile on my face. I love love LOVE flying Zero!!! Now I want to see if I can make one.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

The Zero was actually pretty easy. I just took a small flying ghost kind of like this one  and cut it up and used some cardboard and paints to reform it into a "Zero" shape.


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a flying ghost like that I think. Now I just need to find where in the garage I stashed him!

You say it's easy, but that just proves how talented you are. All your props look GREAT! And Oogie's wheel! WOW!!! What a fun party that must've been. I also love the big Zero costume!


----------

